# Cebuano: What a Wonderful World



## Waterdash

Kumusta man ka. I was wondering how to translate the Louis Armstrong song title "What a Wonderful World" in Cebuano. Salamat po!


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

My try:

Nindot kaa-yo ang mundo!

Regards. Mys


----------



## alizawine

Waterdash said:


> Kumusta man ka. I was wondering how to translate the Louis Armstrong song title "What a Wonderful World" in Cebuano. Salamat po!




Kanindut sa kalibutan..


----------

